# Free digital HCSB Study Bible



## reaganmarsh (Nov 18, 2016)

Greetings PB brethren,

Wordsearch Bible Software is making the Holman Christian Standard Study Bible available at no charge. This is normally a $75 package in their software, and will work on both computers and mobile devices. 

Please do note that they're also giving a book which appears to have images of Christ with this offer. I don't know if it can be deleted or not. Just wanted to give a heads-up in that regard. 

Here is the link: https://www.wordsearchbible.com/youversion2?g=9097

I've used the HCSB SB with profit for about 5 years now. It's not my #1 study Bible, but it rates a spot in the top 10. Well-worth your time. 

Enjoy!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 19, 2016)

I shared this offer with a friend and he sent back the nickname I'd forgotten: the HardCore Southern Baptist Bible. Ha!


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 19, 2016)

Bought that version when it first came out, used it awhile, justfound that not formal enough for my tastes, sostayed withNas/Esv...

It is known as the "Baptist version"


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes, I agree. I'm not a fan of the translation itself, but the notes are helpful.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Nov 19, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> I shared this offer with a friend and he sent back the nickname I'd forgotten: the HardCore Southern Baptist Bible. Ha!



I first heard the hardcore Southern Baptist designation back in seminary. It is funny, but ironically most Baptists aren't really all that crazy about the HCSB, despite Lifeway's seemingly endless promotion of it.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 19, 2016)

Do find it better than the 2011 Niv for me, but still prefer a more formal version...


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 19, 2016)

Also heard the Esv labeled as the "Calvinist Bible"


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 19, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> Also heard the Esv labeled as the "Calvinist Bible"



One anti-Reformed group labeled the ESV as the Elect Standard Version. Ha ha!

I've got some friends who are HCSB fans, but I just can't get there.


----------

